# Challenger 32



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We came upon a Challenger 32 for sale and are going to look at it this weekend. Does anyone know anything about these boats or where to find out more about them? We are looking at doing some off-shore cruising in it. We haven't been able to find much. Thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Several listed on www.yachtworld.com and also I believe the Bristol 32 thread in this same forum has reference to that model.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

I believe that these boats were built in British Columbia in the 70's and 80's. They were considered of good design and high quality construction.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

As a life-long British Columbia resident/boater, I'm not familiar with any boatbuilder ever by that name in our area. I did find a reference (googled) to the former Challenger Yachts factory at Terminal Island, Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Challengers were built in Costa Mesa Calif. by Howard Stern (not the shock jock). If it was well maintained it should go for about 19,000 to 30,000.
It is a good off shore boat and will handle more weather than you can.
It will pay to have a very qualfied Marine Surveyor look it over.
There are not many for sale as the owners keep them and hand them down.
I dont I dont think there were more than 200 32's built. Mine was hull #52.
If you have any questions email me at [email protected]


----------

